# The Great Big FANY ride



## Stache (Feb 9, 2009)

Reviving (and editing) thread for 2011.
Signups are open and limited.
Shameless plug by the (Volunteer) driver of the gear truck.






Five hundred miles Accross NY.

Sign ups are now open but limited.

By all rider reports the best value, best organized, best loved, bike tour around.

www.Fanyride.com

PS. It is a Fund Raiser for the Double H Ranch for Kids with serious illnesses.


----------



## mlctvt (Feb 13, 2009)

My wife and I will do this ride but probably not this year. A few years ago we were on the Bonton Roulet ride in the Finger Lakes that raqn the same week that year,  there was a group on the Fany ride staying in the same hotel. They were all having a great time. Many of them had done the ride multiple times. 
Thanks for volunteering, these types of rides couldn’t exist with people like you!


----------



## Marc (Apr 2, 2009)

Love to participate, but I'm already committed to the Pan Mass Challenge again this year.

/4th year in a row, fundraising minimums are challenging to meet


----------



## Stache (Aug 4, 2009)

*TR*

For my fourth year (2009), a week of super good times and super awesome sights with some super good people.

Next year (2010) will be the Tenth and I will have been on half of them!!

MY PICS:
http://tinyurl.com/FANY2009Stache 

Ed's Pics and GPS STATS!
http://tinyurl.com/lgpg3s 

duplicating this post in TRs


----------



## Stache (Apr 18, 2010)

*2010 = 10th Annual*

Well, I just signed up for my fifth year as the Gear Truck Driver.
This is the TENTH year for the FANY
I will have been on half of them!!! :flag:
*F*ive hundred miles *A*ccross *NY*.
Check it out for yourself.
www.FANYride.com.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 19, 2010)

Looks like a great time.


----------



## Stache (Aug 3, 2010)

*Trip Report FANY 2010*

The tenth (my 5th) was the best one yet!!!!!

And because all the others were so awesome that is truly saying something.

143 riders, 6 support staff, 500 miles, too many celebration cakes, a gadjillion smiles and views and laughs and just soooooo much fun. It is kinda like when you were a kid and for a couple years you looked forward to the same week at summer camp to see those same friends again. That is what the FANY ride has become for me.

Photos here:

http://www.kodakgallery.com/gallery...321803&cm_mmc=eMail-_-Share-_-Photos-_-Sharee 

I still have to edit and caption them and delete some of the "undesireables". My daughter went crazy taking pictures in Watkins Glen with some of them being unbelievable captures of water and rocks and sky.


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 20, 2011)

After talking about doing this ride for years my wife and I and some friends are signed up for Fany 2011!  We'll be staying in the hotels.  

Will you be driving in 2011 Stache?


----------



## Stache (Mar 21, 2011)

YES, I will be driving the gear truck for my 6th year, and delivering and picking up the luggage cart to the Hotels.


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 21, 2011)

Stache said:


> YES, I will be driving the gear truck for my 6th year, and delivering and picking up the luggage cart to the Hotels.



Great! we'll be sure to say hello if we see you.


----------



## Stache (Apr 26, 2011)

I was gonna wait until May 2nd to bump this but.....

Got an email from the organizer today saying they are way ahead on signups (ytd) so if you are on the fence I would jump before you can only look at the greener grass from the other side. Sign ups are limited.


----------



## mlctvt (Apr 29, 2011)

Stache- We just had 2 more sign up before the May 1 price increase. 
Our group is now up to 8 riders. 2 will be on a Tandem. 
My wife and I decided to ride our single bikes instead of our tandem for this ride. We've done several century rides on the tandem last year but not multiple 75 mile days yet.  Plus the singles are easier to get into hotels each night. 

Now we've got to keep the rain away. Every organized ride we've ever done in the state of New York it rained. 7 days staright on the BonTon Roulet (in 2004 I think).


----------



## Stache (May 2, 2011)

Way Cool!!!
We have had as many as three tandems on the ride PLUS a bicycle built for THREE!

See you in July!


----------



## Stache (Jun 15, 2011)

Sign-ups close on July 1. 
If there are any spaces left.
Heck, I don;t know I only drive the luggage truck.


----------



## Stache (Jul 31, 2011)

*TR -   FANY 2011 the "Best" Ever?*

So what makes a ride the "Best"? 
Is it the route? The weather? the campsites? the food? Well, the one reason, or should I say the one hundred plus reasons, I keep coming back each year is the People. The old friends I get to be with again and the new friends I get to make along the way. While every FANY as been Fantastic, I honestly think this years group was the best ever. Thanks to all the FANY riders who made my week special again. I hope to see you all back next year (but without those oversized bags, you know who you are).


----------



## Stache (Aug 17, 2011)

*TR from Ed Groth*

Princeton Professor and 10 time FANY alum posts his pics and Trip Report: 
http://tinyurl.com/3umhlgx 

Thanks Ed.


----------

